# Caramel Rye



## humulus (16/2/12)

Ok ive got some caramel rye i wanna use! 
Ive got 5kg of it....... recipe ideas anyone????????? its got me buggered!!!
Thanks in advance got a spare day to brew tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dazza88 (16/2/12)

I used it once in a smoked amber/copper ale type of thing. Turned out damn nice. 


*Smokey Rye made Oct2011* (Other Smoked Beer)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.62 %
Colour (SRM): 13.8 (EBC): 27.2
Bitterness (IBU): 26.9 (Average)

43.31% American 6-Row
27.56% Rauchmalt
19.69% Rye Malt
3.94% Caramel Rye
3.54% Caramunich III
1.97% Chocolate, Pale

0.6 g/L Green Bullet (13% Alpha) @ 75 Minutes (First Wort)


Single step Infusion at 65C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 75 Minutes

Fermented at 17C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II

Notes: Bottled 28/10/11

about 10 L at about 5.8% abv


1.047 to 1.004 and then bottled. 


tastes freakin awesome. Malt driven. 

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*



Others say rye goes good as sub for wheat in DSGA recipe, pale ales, ipas etc so i imagine anything like that would be good. 

Caramel Rye IPA?


----------



## Nick JD (16/2/12)

I'm not a big fan. There's rye, then there's caramel rye.

All I get from caramel rye is this aweful chemical tartness. Tastes like kit twang.

YMMV and probably will.


----------



## browndog (16/2/12)

It can go really well in an IPA, use in place of a crystal addition for a nice spicyness.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## argon (16/2/12)

Nick JD said:


> I'm not a big fan. There's rye, then there's caramel rye.
> 
> All I get from caramel rye is this aweful chemical tartness. Tastes like kit twang.
> 
> YMMV and probably will.


Judicious use of +1 to all nick has said


----------



## browndog (16/2/12)

Rild Chiald IPA that was on tap at Archive for the IPA comp was made using caramel rye.


----------



## argon (16/2/12)

How'd that go in that comp?


















 h34r:


----------



## bradsbrew (16/2/12)

argon said:


> How'd that go in that comp?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depends who you ask. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## browndog (16/2/12)

argon said:


> How'd that go in that comp?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least it didn't have pubes in it.


----------



## argon (16/2/12)

browndog said:


> At least it didn't have pubes in it.


Don't go giving away my secrets!!


----------



## bconnery (16/2/12)

I use it in my Rye ESB. I've tried it with and without the caramel rye and I much prefer the version with. Added an additional level of flavour and maltiness
A touch over 5% was what I had, out of 20% or so rye total. 
If you do go for the recipe read the notes as the grains in the recipe database didn't match what I used. 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...amp;recipe=1064


----------

